# 17 Y/o taking Anavar



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...

I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.

I've got my PCT sorted out and everything, but is there anything i should take before because i've been reading alot and countless threads saying Anavar isn't as dangerous as say... Superdrol which requires loads of other supplementation aswell.

I'm not being rude/ignorant, but people saying i shouldn't take it because i am to young i will just simply ignore.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

So you'll only listen to people who tell you what you want to hear?

Not a very good way to introduce yourself IMO.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

mate, I wont be surprised if you get banned here as well lol I am 31 years of age and still get told off for asking such questions...


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Giving information to a minor about how to take steroids. Yeah right.

Go away.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

[email protected] off pipsqueak.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

No one is gonna give you info mate as your still a kid in all fairness


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ignore this - didn't read op properly


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


You are *too* young. People aren't telling you this to get their kicks out of it. You're *too* young. You could screw your body up.

If you can't use the word *too* properly, you're not mature enough for steroids.

And great way of introducing yourself, you came across as a ****.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Arnt you ment to be 18 to be on here ? The best thing you can do mate is join a gym and learn how to lift weights corectley and sort out your diet and eat lots then in a couple of years you will be ready for steroids


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

You're only just 17 when you start, I would wait until your 18-19 at complete minimum. Just get those calories in and you'll grow naturally.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


If your going to do it then thats your choice and the best advice is to reaserch as much as possible.

Im not going to sit here and judge you as I started using aas at 15 years old "Im now 35"

You wont go far wrong with anavar as far as health risks but what you can do is make the best of your cycle by getting the best supplementation and food down you as possible.

"I take it you know how aas works".

I suggest have a good multi vit,

extra vit c, d and e

A good protein powder and obviously a good diet.

dosage id say 80mg ed for a first cycle, can go up to 100+ but you will have plenty more time for that and there is no rush.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

And aren't you bothered about growing to a normal height before taking steroids. I know a lot stop your bone growth immediately! Not sure about anavar but is certainly research that, or maybe you've already done that with p90 bit no idea what that is.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Too young pal. End of discussion.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its better a guy his age gets the right advice for the sake of his health than to be told to fcuk off .

having said that i think the best thing to do is to search the steroid and pct section to find your answers as clearly folk round here are unwilling to help .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> If your going to do it then thats your choice and the best advice is to reaserch as much as possible.
> 
> Im not going to sit here and judge you as I started using aas at 15 years old "Im now 35"
> 
> ...


i too dropped my first dbol at 15 .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

300mg daily for 12 weeks should get you some nice gains

Forget PCT, you'll recover just fine without it


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> i think its better a guy his age gets the right advice for the sake of his health than to be told to fcuk off .
> 
> having said that i think the best thing to do is to search the steroid and pct section to find your answers as clearly folk round here are unwilling to help .


He's underage and his parents are responsible for his crappy upbringing. There's no turning back for this sort of urchin except being kicked in the kidneys until they straighten up.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, *but got banned for asking about this...*
> 
> THERE IS GOOD A REASON FOR THAT
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULDN'T TAKE IT BECAUSE YOU ARE TO YOUNG


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


you're still pretty short; so watch your growth rate. To be fair there's evidence that taking an anti-oestrogen will delay the closure of the epihyseal joints.

Advantages of anavar:

1. no gyno on cycle

2. no need for other meds on cycle.

Disadvantages:

3. little mass gain.

Since you say you have your PCT in order, I assume you have purchased nolvadex and clomid to use together- if not, you do not have your PCT in order.

If you have nolvadex, then a better choice for you for results will be dianabol (and if you wanted ot make sure you do not stunt your growth, you'd take arimidex with it, at 0.5mg EOD).

Also, winstrol would be a better choice than anavar.

The thing is at your age, you live at home; I doubt your mum feeds you the protein you require from a BB perspective, so I doubt your diet is adequate; and it doesnt matter what drugs you take if your diet is inadequate.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree far too young, I started last year and im 29

What exactly are you expecting by running anavar. It will not give you any size, people generally use it on a cut.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lambrettalad said:


> YOU SHOULDN'T TAKE IT BECAUSE YOU ARE TO YOUNG


russian and east german athletes would disagree.... their dosing started with tbol at 13-14; superior results to adults.

I know 14-15 year olds who made gains on 30mg/day of dbol that I would only dream of on 10x the amount..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best thing to do is wait till you are older

Given that you don't care about that advice, why not start jabbing?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TheMeatWagon said:


> He's underage and his parents are responsible for his crappy upbringing. There's no turning back for this sort of urchin except being kicked in the kidneys until they straighten up.


haha guess so :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Kimball said:


> And aren't you bothered about growing to a normal height before taking steroids. I know a lot stop your bone growth immediately! Not sure about anavar but is certainly research that, or maybe you've already done that with p90 bit no idea what that is.


unfortunately, this is the reason its better to have advice:

"...The authors concluded that an *increase in adult height can be achieved by the use of aromatase inhibitors in adolescent boys* with CDP"

from: http://www.gghjournal.com/volume22/4/ab02.cfm

so its wrong to say you will stunt growth with AAS, it may be more correct to say you may stunt your growth if you do it wrong..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I love how everybody jumps on their high horse like they have the right to decide who should and shoudn't take aas.

The kid will do it regardless of those tellin him no too so those of you who have sound knowledge should give it to him the rest should STFU

OP imo 50mg - 100mg sides/benefits dependant and i'd run it till i'm no longer making progress


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> unfortunately, this is the reason its better to have advice:
> 
> "...The authors concluded that an *increase in adult height can be achieved by the use of aromatase inhibitors in adolescent boys* with CDP"
> 
> ...


A 60KG pipsqueak WILL do it wrong. You cited examples of young athletes followed by the best doctors the soviet could offer, and they had amazing ones... What can a little sh1t do, what does he know, WHY does he even want to do this? It's all just plainly wrong, and his parents are to account for this. Probably had him when they were 14 and left him in front of the tv all day long whilst going to drink their jobseeker allowances.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> unfortunately, this is the reason its better to have advice:
> 
> "...The authors concluded that an *increase in adult height can be achieved by the use of aromatase inhibitors in adolescent boys* with CDP"
> 
> ...


I didn't say it would though I said to research in case it would.

Nothing wrong with asking either but that was one of the worst introductions asking for help I've seen


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> i too dropped my first dbol at 15 .


I shot my first Omnadron "Sust" in the toilets at school but thats probably not a responsable thing to say in this thread lol.

In all fairness you got it spot on Ewen when you said instead of telling the kid to feck off its much better to give advice and make sure he does it safe as poss.

we all remember been young and what did we always do when someone told us not to do anything


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> russian and east german athletes would disagree.... their dosing started with tbol at 13-14; superior results to adults.
> 
> I know 14-15 year olds who made gains on 30mg/day of dbol that I would only dream of on 10x the amount..


Yes but he is only 157lbs at 5'7", I am 184lb at 6'1", 40 years old and natty. Now while I am not saying I am big I got there just through diet and training. I would think he could get to at least 170lb and train for another year before he considers steroids, maybe even longer.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> I love how everybody jumps on their high horse like they have the right to decide who should and shoudn't take aas.
> 
> The kid will do it regardless of those tellin him no too so those of you who have sound knowledge should give it to him the rest should STFU
> 
> OP imo 50mg - 100mg sides/benefits dependant and i'd run it till i'm no longer making progress


What you say applies to adults. Adults must be left free to do as they wish. Children must do as WE say. The world is a crappy enough place, what we don't need is hospitals full of teens and next generation being led by a bunch of brainless idiots without a spinal cord.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> A 60KG pipsqueak WILL do it wrong. You cited examples of young athletes followed by the best doctors the soviet could offer, and they had amazing ones... What can a little sh1t do, what does he know, WHY does he even want to do this? It's all just plainly wrong, and his parents are to account for this. Probably had him when they were 14 and left him in front of the tv all day long whilst going to drink their jobseeker allowances.


Exactly this, unless he has the best doctors and personal trainers.

OP, are you a member of a gym, do you have someone who can give you advice or your source can advise you or are you just following the P90x dvd in your home and just winging it?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

this guy could be the next alexey lesukov lol

he must of started a **** ton of gear at a similar age

but i would'nt condone it,


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> What you say applies to adults. Adults must be left free to do as they wish. *Children must do as WE say.* The world is a crappy enough place, what we don't need is hospitals full of teens and next generation being led by a bunch of brainless idiots without a spinal cord.


 :lol: reps :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> What you say applies to adults. Adults must be left free to do as they wish. Children must do as WE say. The world is a crappy enough place, what we don't need is hospitals full of teens and next generation being led by a bunch of brainless idiots without a spinal cord.


Just because he's a child doesn't mean he should be treated like a cnut ffs he's not a baby it's his life and his body who are you or anyone else to say what he can and can't do with it... you're not his dad mate. We were all 16/17 once and did sh!t before our time. He's come for advice "you're too young" isn't advice and it isn't helpful as he will do it anyway, don't see the harm in answering his questions and give him all the tools he needs to stay healthy


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

If he must take them then hopefully he will follow the advise of you guys otherwise he will be the next 17 year old in the daily mail.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> So you'll only listen to people who tell you what you want to hear?
> 
> Not a very good way to introduce yourself IMO.


because i've been on countless other forums trying to ask, but i get the same thing.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Just because he's a child doesn't mean he should be treated like a cnut ffs he's not a baby it's his life and his body who are you or anyone else to say what he can and can't do with it... you're not his dad mate. We were all 16/17 once and did sh!t before our time. He's come for advice "you're too young" isn't advice and it isn't helpful as he will do it anyway, don't see the harm in answering his questions and give him all the tools he needs to stay healthy


Hold on. He came here and said he will IGNORE every comment we will do, as if he was a nobel prize on endocrinology. If he is really responsible for his life, ok then! He sealed his [email protected] off warrant with his own blood. So he and his dysfunctional mind can [email protected] off for me. It's useless human ballast, at this age and at any further age. I am not going to help him.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Kimball said:


> And aren't you bothered about growing to a normal height before taking steroids. I know a lot stop your bone growth immediately! Not sure about anavar but is certainly research that, or maybe you've already done that with p90 bit no idea what that is.


not sure if it's true but i doubt i'll be growing much higher, my parents were both 5'4 so i shouldn't get much taller now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Hold on. He came here and said he will IGNORE every comment we will do, as if he was a nobel prize on endocrinology. If he is really responsible for his life, ok then! He sealed his [email protected] off warrant with his own blood. So he and his dysfunctional mind can [email protected] off for me. It's useless human ballast, at this age and at any further age. I am not going to help him.


by ignoring comments i only meant ignoring those who are just going to repeat the same thing "you're too young please dont it"... not to be rude.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> not sure if it's true but i doubt i'll be growing much higher, my parents were both 5'4 so i shouldn't get much taller now.


That's fair enough as long as you're aware, and yes you're probably right.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> because i've been on countless other forums trying to ask, but i get the same thing.


In which case maybe there's something to it. If you come on here showing attitude you'll only get the sort of response you've got. The only reason I get the feeling you're too young is mindset, but then that includes a lot of users on here


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you still training at home doing p90 or are you in a gym now?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

So p90 isn't a substance?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> you're still pretty short; so watch your growth rate. To be fair there's evidence that taking an anti-oestrogen will delay the closure of the epihyseal joints.
> 
> Advantages of anavar:
> 
> ...


ok thanks mate i will look over them and i didn't buy them together but i did buy clomid.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What exactly is it that you need to know?

Google "Anavar doses" or "Anavar cycle length"

Your testosterone will go up, your natural testosterone production will shut down, your body will build muscle much easier, you'll become stronger

You'll finish the cycle, do a PCT and hopefully your natural testosterone production will come back and you'll recover, although you'll lose some of the strength and muscle that you gained

You'll then be dying to get back on the steroids, judging by your character you probably won't make it to the end of your PCT before you jump back on

You can take anavar without anything else

Best of luck in your endeavors!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In reality I think that we should ensure he does this safely & correctly. I don't think he should take aas for all the reasons stated.

But don't we have a moral duty to keep people safe, even if we disagree with their choices?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

str4nger said:


> Are you still training at home doing p90 or are you in a gym now?


I used to have gym membership, but i prefer hybridding with p90x & insanity imo it's much better for getting toned out, but once i start with anavar i will go back at the gym definitely. I do have lots of gym equipment in my house though my dad spent like £2000 on making a home gym so i do have experience.


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


Send me a PM mate if your willing to put in the hard work i will draft you up a training diet and supplement plan that is steroid free, it wont be easy but its the same plan i used at 16 and i gained 14 lbs on it naturally, if you dont want this and just want to take the easy route then your not on the right site mate and your going to get a lot of negative responses , steroids should also come after Solid training that has a firm foundation, nutrition that is 85%+ food base and a strong mental attitude, steroids are not this magic formula people claim it to be and with your age your going to regret it when your in your 30's and 40's, beleive me you will get to that age one day, then this short term fix that you want to apply will be a distant memory.

Options on the table mate.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lambrettalad said:


> Yes but he is only 157lbs at 5'7", I am 184lb at 6'1", 40 years old and natty. Now while I am not saying I am big I got there just through diet and training. I would think he could get to at least 170lb and train for another year before he considers steroids, maybe even longer.


As I pointed out to him, I have my doubts his diet in particular will be adequate. I understand why he wants to do it- he's short and skinny- tough for a young guy. At his age I was just under 6' (i'm now just over 6', but not quite 6'1" though it depends who measures). I was also 170lb and a winger for rugby. BUt i wanted to be MUCH bigger....

If you're 40 and natty, and happy with your physique, than that's perfect for you; I'm still after more mass. My wife who's going to compete in a Figure comp in April started her diet on the 2nd of jan at 189.2lb; she's 184 today (5'8 1/2") and yesterday squatted 200lb for 6 reps for the 2nd week in a row during our leg workout- so shes more muscular than the OP, but she's not a natty.. LOL


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So p90 isn't a substance?


Thought it was those workout dvd's that you do at home

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> What exactly is it that you need to know?
> 
> Google "Anavar doses" or "Anavar cycle length"
> 
> ...


I think you need to read up a little too mate! :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I used to have gym membership, but i prefer hybridding with p90x & insanity imo it's much better for getting toned out, but once i start with anavar i will go back at the gym definitely. I do have lots of gym equipment in my house though my dad spent like £2000 on making a home gym so i do have experience.


I think lack of appropriate calories and resistance training are holding you back.

For a start P90x will build no appreciable muscle- as cannot overload your muscles- you're using only your body weight...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I think you need to read up a little too mate! :lol:


No idea how I managed that

As if you caught it before I edited


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> As I pointed out to him, I have my doubts his diet in particular will be adequate. I understand why he wants to do it- he's short and skinny- tough for a young guy. At his age I was just under 6' (i'm now just over 6', but not quite 6'1" though it depends who measures). I was also 170lb and a winger for rugby. BUt i wanted to be MUCH bigger....
> 
> If you're 40 and natty, and happy with your physique, than that's perfect for you; I'm still after more mass. My wife who's going to compete in a Figure comp in April started her diet on the 2nd of jan at 189.2lb; she's 184 today (5'8 1/2") and yesterday squatted 200lb for 6 reps for the 2nd week in a row during our leg workout- so shes more muscular than the OP, but she's not a natty.. LOL


I dont disagree with you and if he must take them then I hope he follows the advise of fellas like yourself with experience.

TBH I am now considering steroids as at 40 as yes I am after more mass and I am not quite making the gains so easily anymore


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

str4nger said:


> Thought it was those workout dvd's that you do at home
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do


Oh them, dino did them didn't he


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> I think lack of appropriate calories and resistance training are holding you back.
> 
> For a start P90x will build no appreciable muscle- as cannot overload your muscles- you're using only your body weight...


true... i've also been using home gym though and gained alot from that aswell.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> No idea how I managed that
> 
> As if you caught it before I edited


 :lol:

I miss fcuk all my friend!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I miss fcuk all my friend!


okay, now this guy knows how to use anavar ?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Your way to young bro! Your body's not even close to finishing natural growth yet! Get a few years training under your belt and come back when your old enough to even think about taking steroids


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> okay, now this guy knows how to use anavar ?


Whether he knows or not (and he doesn't, as well as he doesn't know fck all about training and diet btw) the effects of taking hormones at that age will be permanent, as he does NOT have medical support, which this or any other board can NOT provide.

If being impotent or having busted up ligaments all his life is worth that half an ounce of muscle he would put on taking this useless drugs, he is very welcome, he won't listen to any comment anyway.

This is the product of our society. Zombies who watch american movies and think that muscular, tanned guys will get laid and paid a lot and have a happy life. Where has this culture brought us? This culture sent our kids on the battlefield to kill and die, in order to make other people richer and richer, and when democracy became more and more distant as mass mind control systems such as THIS started to seep in our weak minds.

Maybe the little pipsqueak will read what I just wrote and say awww what a crock of shyte, lolol im gonna get big and pork up my crush. Yeah, sure.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I used something better its a blend .... Hardworkfoodrest enthante


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> you're still pretty short; so watch your growth rate. To be fair there's evidence that taking an anti-oestrogen will delay the closure of the epihyseal joints.
> 
> Advantages of anavar:
> 
> ...


Do you think i should take D-bol instead then?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> okay, now this guy knows how to use anavar ?


I do, you are correct! 

I don't normally like advising kids how to use but if it means they do it the right way then that's better than going in blind

OP- if you're going to do it and wont be advised not to then try a 6 week stint at 75-100mg ED

As for pct, quite frankly I think screwing with your hormones for another 3-4 weeks on such a mild course is unnecessary

I'd just let your body do its thing, at your age you'll most likely be barely shutdown and if you are then you'll bounce back in no time without the need for pct meds


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Whether he knows or not (and he doesn't, as well as he doesn't know fck all about training and diet btw) the effects of taking hormones at that age will be permanent, as he does NOT have medical support, which this or any other board can NOT provide.
> 
> If being impotent or having busted up ligaments all his life is worth that half an ounce of muscle he would put on taking this useless drugs, he is very welcome, he won't listen to any comment anyway.
> 
> ...


To be fair I don't think this is anything to do with modern culture. This has been going on for centuries.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> unfortunately, this is the reason its better to have advice:
> 
> "...The authors concluded that an *increase in adult height can be achieved by the use of aromatase inhibitors in adolescent boys* with CDP"
> 
> ...


I enjoy your posts Aus. But these last two prompt me to comment:

1. those Russian East German Chinese children given steroids DID NOT exactly turn out all well and good from their experience with steroids at such a young age. this is well documented- anyone interested can use google.

2. Doctors were involved at every step of the way with those children- strict supervision, controlled settings, training and dieting set in place. and many still ended up screwed.

3. I have been long familiar with that study. your quote mentions AI, yet your next sentence is about AAS. that was not what the study was necessarily about.

it is perfectly correct to say that you MAY stunt your growth with AAS.

it is also perfectly correct that you will achieve less that what you desire should you do it wrong.

IT was the *Letrozole* that lessened the effects of Test E . and it was *letrozole *that is hypothesized to lead to increased height. NOT Testosterone.( I don't believe that you said that TE increased height and I am pretty sure you didn't. so I am not accusing you of saying anything even remotely like that. However I don't want anyone to misunderstand anything. )

*Adding Testosterone CLOSES the epiphysis bone plate.*

it's fairly well known if not firmly established that adding T to a boy undergoing puberty MAY lead to shortened stature in some subjects. Some subjects. Some. So, some guys are willing to take that risk. That's how it goes. roll the dice and see what comes up.

The study was done to see the effects of the AI letrozole on height. and if Letro could lessen the effects of adding testosterone.

"Estrogens have been found to be important for bone maturation, growth plate fusion, and cessation of longitudinal growth in both boys and girls. By blocking estrogen biosynthesis in boys with the use of aromatase inhibitors, one could possibly delay bone maturation and improve their final height. Two studies1,2 have demonstrated an improvement in predicted adult height of 5.1 cm and 5.9 cm following the administration of Lz for one or 2 years to boys with either CDP or idiopathic short stature. This study by Hero et al is the first to report an improvement in the near-final height of boys with CDP treated with T + Lz. The near-final height of subjects treated with Lz did not differ from their mid-parental target height, while the near-final height was found to be lower than the mid-parental target height in boys treated with placebo. It is of interest to note that the delay in bone maturation achieved during treatment with Lz was maintained after cessation of treatment, as indicated by the more delayed bone age at near-final height in the Lz-treated boys. In all 3 of these studies, Lz effectively inhibited estrogen biosynthesis, as indicated by low estradiol and elevated FSH, LH, and testosterone concentrations in the Lz-treated group. Six months after the cessation of treatment, the concentrations of gonadotropins, T, and estradiol did not differ among patients treated with Lz and Pl.

Larger numbers of patients, particularly short boys with idiopathic short stature and relatively early puberty, need to be studied to confirm these findings. Due to the gonadal androgen secretion noted during aromatase inhibition, careful follow-up of the progression of puberty, maturing spermatogenesis, and high-density lipoproteins of treated patients is necessary. In addition, the effect of low levels of estrogens on bone mass accrual during puberty and on body composition needs to be carefully followed. However, one could envision that this form of therapy could prove to be at least as effective as growth hormone and/or gonadotropin-releasing hormone analogs in increasing the final height of boys with idiopathic short stature entering into puberty at a relatively early age."

.

edit ":

bold portions of interest.

and

the quote at the bottom is from the study itself- not my words


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do you think i should take D-bol instead then?


Mate, I think the general consensus is that you get your diet and training nailed down as near perfect as you can using progressive overload in your routine and do this for a couple of years as you'll be surprised with the gains you can make if you do this without the need for aas.

But if you want to increase your mass, dbol beats anavar hands down. But it has stronger potential for sides so do some reading on it dude.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mate, I think the general consensus is that you get your diet and training nailed down as near perfect as you can using progressive overload in your routine and do this for a couple of years as you'll be surprised with the gains you can make if you do this without the need for aas.
> 
> But if you want to increase your mass, dbol beats anavar hands down. But it has stronger potential for sides so do some reading on it dude.


ok thanks. dont really want to have a huge risk of bad side effects so i guess ill stick with anavar


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ok thanks. dont really want to have a huge risk of bad side effects so i guess ill stick with anavar


Just to give you an example I ran SD last year at 24 years old at the recommended dosage and bearing in mind I am 6'5 and weigh 270lbs it had some bad sides that came with it so imagine what it will be like for you and you are literally half my size.

I am about to run Anavar @ 100mg but I am looking to cut. You will enjoy strength gains but that's about it- I am running to preserve muscle mass in a calorie deficit. Plus Anavar is EXPENSIVE- much better to spend that money on quality food and protein mate.

It's no coincidence a lot of people have a negative view on this topic- I would heed their advice I really would.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ok thanks. dont really want to have a huge risk of bad side effects so i guess ill stick with anavar


Ok, ultimately you're going to do what you're going to do...but the best thing you can do is really (and I mean REALLY) thoroughly research whatever you're going to do. I've been on here what will be a year tomorrow and within that time I've picked up so much useful information from board members and stickies (you know what stickies are don't you). Plus I'm still learning lots.

I had thought of doing a cycle and that was my reason for joining, to gather information.

However, I hate to say, but this year, I have had times when diet and training have been far from perfect. For this reason, I'm quite glad I didn't rush into steroids as I have no doubt my gains wouldn't have been what I expected and far from full potential.

If you've been on many other site, it sounds like you've considers it a while so aren't just jumping in. But make sure you're absolutely certain it's the right time to do a cycle...and most importantly, make sure whatever you do you're safe.

There are most definitely some journals members have made list running anavar. Worth looking at maybe.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Just to give you an example I ran SD last year at 24 years old at the recommended dosage and bearing in mind I am 6'5 and weigh 270lbs it had some bad sides that came with it so imagine what it will be like for you and you are literally half my size.
> 
> I am about to run Anavar @ 100mg but I am looking to cut. You will enjoy strength gains but that's about it- I am running to preserve muscle mass in a calorie deficit. Plus Anavar is EXPENSIVE- much better to spend that money on quality food and protein mate.
> 
> It's no coincidence a lot of people have a negative view on this topic- I would heed their advice I really would.


No price discussion.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Breda said:


> We were all 16/17 once and did sh!t before our time. He's come for advice "you're too young" isn't advice and it isn't helpful as he will do it anyway


Oh, so that's a good reason is it? Because some of us f*cked up , it must be OK to help others do the same. Because the East Germans or one or two here started using AAS at an early age that makes it right does it? Bollocks.

The guy is *sixteen*. In the eyes of the law, that's a minor.

Just because he will "do it anyway" doesn't justify helping him to do it. Michael Ryan was going to shoot up Hungerford "anyway". Maybe someone should have advised him so he could have blasted a few more people.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

its good to see the lad has a healthy hobby though and at least he didnt lie about his age..it could be a lot worse when i was 16 i was in the army and drinking 15-20 pints of beer every friday and saturday night..but then i got into wieghts and it was my saving grace health wise.i went to gym turned it into a lifestyle and got literaly obsessed with it training twice a day eat sleeping and sh..ting bodybuilding and grew like a weed eating up to 7k cals a day and never touched gear till id been training 17 years..so get ya diet sorted and reach ya genetic potential first mate then its happy days..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

To the OP, your first post shows your immaturity, you refuse to listen to the advice you dont want to hear and as a board we are not going to encourage a 16 yr old to engage in the use of illegal drugs.

To the people who think its ok, how would you feel if someone was encouraging YOUR child to take steroids ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> To the people who think its ok, how would you feel if someone was encouraging YOUR child to take steroids ?


Hypothetical answer:

If I didn't know that much about AAS, I'd be straight onto this site's host trying to get it closed down.

And if that didn't work, I'd be floating all over the internet and telling anyone who listened how UK-M helps kids use AAS.

Fact is, when you advise a minor, you've got to be prepared to deal with their parents. And who knows where that leads to?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dominimo said:


> I enjoy your posts Aus. But these last two prompt me to comment:
> 
> 1. those Russian East German Chinese children given steroids DID NOT exactly turn out all well and good from their experience with steroids at such a young age. this is well documented- anyone interested can use google.
> 
> ...


good post, but in fact I thought i said what you covered, in that:

-if you take dbol, it aromatises to oestrogen, which may speed up the closure of the epiphyseal joints; consequently if doing dbol, at his age, i'd take an AI rather than nolvadex, from a height concern perspective.

-I don't disagree with your points on the eastern bloc athletes- some (especially the girls) had some issues.. but plenty didn't as well; however all PERFORMED exceptionally well, as AAS are more effective in teens.... for a whole basket of hormonal interactions can optimise the effects.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Oh, so that's a good reason is it? Because some of us f*cked up , it must be OK to help others do the same. Because the East Germans or one or two here started using AAS at an early age that makes it right does it? Bollocks.
> 
> The guy is *sixteen*. In the eyes of the law, that's a minor.
> 
> Just because he will "do it anyway" doesn't justify helping him to do it. Michael Ryan was going to shoot up Hungerford "anyway". Maybe someone should have advised him so he could have blasted a few more people.


Damn right there.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ok thanks. dont really want to have a huge risk of bad side effects so i guess ill stick with anavar


all steroids carry a huge risk of bad side effects they just vary from people to people

you are 16-17 years old your young and want to get laid with x y and z girl

now take anavar for 4-8 weeks and you will lose sex drive by week 4 and not be interested in girls/sex your erections will decrese when you are shutdown and as will your erection quality leaving you with a floppy dick trust me i have experiened it its not very nice!

now is this not a huge risk? you will of course recover but it can take months-years! years being exagerated but you never know you may fall unlucky

I dont condone taking steroids at a young age a young lad a know from my area asked me in the gym i want to take them and I told him blatantly no he does not know i use but if you do take in future what will you do to prevent these problems?

if you are dead certain on running anavar and gaining probably a few kg in body weight what will you do to combat these problems

do answer these questions with more research and people wont jump on you as much because at least you know what you are doing and the potential harm that can come


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Hypothetical answer:
> 
> If I didn't know that much about AAS, I'd be straight onto this site's host trying to get it closed down.
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen Bigger, Stronger Faster ?

There was a fella on there who's poor son had died, think he took his own life, he was ADAMANT it was down to steroids,nothing and l mean nothing would convince him otherwise.

My point is l sure as hell wouldnt be happy if something went wrong and l read on a forum people encouraging him.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> To the OP, your first post shows your immaturity, you refuse to listen to the advice you dont want to hear and as a board we are not going to encourage a 16 yr old to engage in the use of illegal drugs.
> 
> To the people who think its ok, how would you feel if someone was encouraging YOUR child to take steroids ?


I would suggest someone closed the thread in case


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Have you ever seen Bigger, Stronger Faster ?
> 
> There was a fella on there who's poor son had died, think he took his own life, he was ADAMANT it was down to steroids,nothing and l mean nothing would convince him otherwise.
> 
> My point is l sure as hell would be happy if something went wrong and l read on a forum people encouraging him.


And let me add that none of us is a qualified physician to take responsibility for a minor, and even if some of us were, through a forum you just CANT monitor an obviously disturbed kid doing harm to himself.


----------



## SuperSauce (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, I want to take steroids what do I do? Oh by the way 50% of the possible answers I will ignore... Why make an account to ask people when you already know you are going to do?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


But you said you gained alot of muscle already right?

If this is the case then why not just keep gaining on what you are doing?

Serious question.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> To the OP, your first post shows your immaturity, you refuse to listen to the advice you dont want to hear and as a board we are not going to encourage a 16 yr old to engage in the use of illegal drugs.
> 
> To the people who think its ok, how would you feel if someone was encouraging YOUR child to take steroids ?


I'll make it clear, I don't encourage anyone to take AAS; what I do encourage is knowledge- whether about AAS, training, diet or other drugs.

I've already said I doubt his diet is right, and he's been training with P90x which will never build any real muscle.

However if he's adamant (i.e not listeing to people who say no) then actual information is the best we can do.

To be fair, I use AAS as does my wife; if I had a son (or DAUGHTER) who wanted to use AAS, i see it as not much different to them wanting plastic surgery; self image is a big issue for young people (and it still has an affect on me, hence i train etc). I'd have no issue with my children using AAS in their late teens; if done properly, and supervised; infact i'd prefer them doing this than binge drinking and doing reccys...


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Have you ever seen Bigger, Stronger Faster ?
> 
> There was a fella on there who's poor son had died, think he took his own life, he was ADAMANT it was down to steroids,nothing and l mean nothing would convince him otherwise.
> 
> My point is l sure as hell wouldnt be happy if something went wrong and l read on a forum people encouraging him.


Yeah, i heard about that to. Apparently he was taking Superdrol though which i was thinking about taking, but realised how strong it is that's why i changed my mind and switched to Anavar because it's one of the safest steroids out there and yes i know all steroids do carry risks, but this seems to be the safest one



Rq355 said:


> all steroids carry a huge risk of bad side effects they just vary from people to people
> 
> you are 16-17 years old your young and want to get laid with x y and z girl
> 
> ...


So you're saying i wont be able to get a boner for months?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I'll make it clear, I don't encourage anyone to take AAS; what I do encourage is knowledge- whether about AAS, training, diet or other drugs.
> 
> I've already said I doubt his diet is right, and he's been training with P90x which will never build any real muscle.
> 
> ...


That is still *VERY* different than a little runt going off on his own on a very dangerous path.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> So you're saying i wont be able to get a boner for months?


Doh, you finally got it, Sherlock?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Doh, you finally got it, Sherlock?


Well i could easily just get pills to combat that problem :L


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well i could easily just get pills to combat that problem :L


There are no pills to restore shut down hormones.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well i could easily just get pills to combat that problem :L


Yeah. Why not jack yet another chemical which you know nothing about into your body.

Whilst you're at it, better get something for the acne that you'll inevitably get too.

The more the merrier, right?

*sigh*


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Yeah. Why not jack yet another chemical which you know nothing about into your body.
> 
> Whilst you're at it, better get something for the acne that you'll inevitably get too.
> 
> ...


He doesn't even wonder *why* he won't get a boner. Because the whole endocrine system will be completely fscked up. For what? For following a useless training DVD, having no diet planned and taking random pills here and there and get LESS results he would get if he did things the normal way.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TheMeatWagon said:


> There are no pills to restore shut down hormones.


Andriol is one. :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Yeah. Why not jack yet another chemical which you know nothing about into your body.
> 
> Whilst you're at it, better get something for the acne that you'll inevitably get too.
> 
> ...


I don't care about the acne tbh and it's not like i'm going to die just because of taking another type of pill.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> it's not like i'm going to die just because of taking another type of pill.


No?



> In 2000, researchers at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles did an analysis of 1,473 major adverse medical events involving the use of Viagra. There were 522 deaths, most involving cardiovascular causes developing within 4-5 hours of taking a 50 mg dose of Viagra. The majority of deaths occurred in patients who were less than 65 years of age and had no reported cardiac risk factors.


http://www.thebody.com/content/art32246.html

Never say "Never".


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Saying that you'll just ignore anyone that suggests that you're too young is arrogant at the very least.

What you do with your own body is your choice and judging from what I mentioned above, you'll maintain that arrogance and do your cycle anyway.

I don't wish a bad thing upon you, but if something DOES go wrong, whether it be on cycle or post, I can guarantee that you'll receive nothing less than a sh1t storm from the members on here.

Your OP suggests "tell me what I want to hear and nothing more."

Please bear in mind that the guidance and information provided on this site and others is FREE. The members don't have to tell you squat. You ask for advice and yet you wish to pick and choose what you listen too.

The least you could do is show some respect to those members that do contribute to what you're asking, whether it's what you want to hear or not.

Arrogance is not respect.

Listen to what EVERYONE has said and know that it not out of spite that abuse is hurled at you. You'll be thankful for the preservation of your health in the long run.

You'd be pretty fvcked if all the members suggested that you do 500mg every day for 16 weeks without a PCT.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> Saying that you'll just ignore anyone that suggests that you're too young is arrogant at the very least.
> 
> What you do with your own body is your choice and judging from what I mentioned above, you'll maintain that arrogance and do your cycle anyway.
> 
> ...


maybe i said it the wrong way but what i meant is the people who just constantly repeat do not use them it's dangerous for teens but they give no explanation on why they are dangerous and btw i'm not talking about abusing steroids i just want to use anavar for one cycle and see what happens.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 12, 2010)

You do know Anavar is a cutting steroid not used for making big gains right?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Mods, please end this thread.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> good post, but in fact I thought i said what you covered, in that:
> 
> *-if you take dbol, it aromatises to oestrogen, which may speed up the closure of the epiphyseal joints; consequently if doing dbol, at his age, i'd take an AI rather than nolvadex, from a height concern perspective.*
> 
> -I don't disagree with your points on the eastern bloc athletes- some (especially the girls) had some issues.. but plenty didn't as well; however all PERFORMED exceptionally well, as AAS are more effective in teens.... for a whole basket of hormonal interactions can optimise the effects.


hi Ausbuilt,

the comment you made to take an AI letrozole was a small addition made in an earlier post of yours- maybe # 17-# 19 or something.

when you commented about this particular study in this later post- you forgot to mention or downplayed the fact that it was the AI that lessened/ negated the effects of having extra T floating around.

The OP was made aware of this 'height problem " though as I believe that he wrote " I don't care, my parents are short and I won't get much taller " or whatever.

it appears that many people routinely write " I don't care" about everything negative that could come about from taking AAS.

Others see this nonchalance as being an indication of the person not being ready for them.

your statement in the quote ( I bolded it.. is bold a verb?) is the most important thing.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> maybe i said it the wrong way but what i meant is the people who just constantly repeat do not use them it's dangerous for teens but they give no explanation on why they are dangerous and btw i'm not talking about abusing steroids i just want to use anavar for one cycle and see what happens.


Have you read any of the above? There has been a number of reasons given on why you shouldn't.

No wonder you were banned off another forum, you will not listen to anything you do not want to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

imo this thread should not even be here , its already been said ,op is a minor, as milky said how would you like anyone giving your child 'advise' of this nature.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If someone of any age has decided to take gear it is obviously better he does it in as safe way as possible rather than just guessing what to do. If you dont like it dont click the thread again simple.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

kingdale said:


> If someone of any age has decided to take gear it is obviously better he does it in as safe way as possible rather than just guessing what to do. If you dont like it dont click the thread again simple.


He's a minor. Legally he's an emanation of his parents, so what *he* wants to do counts less than a fart of my cat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

kingdale said:


> If someone of any age has decided to take gear it is obviously better he does it in as safe way as possible rather than just guessing what to do. If you dont like it dont click the thread again simple.


the safest way possible for any minor to take drugs of this nature is under the guidance of an endocrinologist , any other way is simply guesswork or with info based on another users *personal* experiences.

that said as you suggest lets make it as safe as possible... will all endo's in the room please make yourself known....


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> good post, but in fact I thought i said what you covered, in that:
> 
> -if you take dbol, it aromatises to oestrogen, which may speed up the closure of the epiphyseal joints; consequently if doing dbol, at his age, i'd take an AI rather than nolvadex, from a height concern perspective.
> 
> -I don't disagree with your points on the eastern bloc athletes- *some* (especially the* girls*) had some issues.. but plenty didn't as well; however all PERFORMED exceptionally well *for the time needed*, as AAS are more effective in teens.... for a whole basket of hormonal interactions can optimise the effects.


I added ' for the time needed "

we will agree to differ on the definition of " some issue", the severity of these 'some issues " , the duration of these " some issues " and we will agree to differ on the importance of performing exceptionally well since the time frame involved was quite a short/ small window of the person's life. Who knows what became of them afterwards.

the fact that some of the athletes have had little negative consequences reported does nothing to lessen the negative effects of those whose lives were irrevocably changed by the addition of " the vitamin pills that the doctors gave us ". ( I remember this as being a quote made by an East German woman who was an athlete in her ' prime'. the prime is 4-8 year window for most of the athletes-( a few had 12 year careers and one or two competed for many years), whereas this particular woman had to live for another 40-50 years thereafter.

The issue appears to be one of time frame and maturity. We can't see in the future for this guy and wish to have him wait.

The other issue is maturity, intelligent, responsibility as well as ability- very few people appear to be as willing to experiment on themselves and accept negative consequences as readily as AUSbuilt. And be in a position to deal with such things, and deal with them on a mature responsible level.

to assume that this OP is equivalent to Aus is a huge leap that I am not willing to make.

Aus is a rare species to be able to do the things he's done.

Many of us would like to walk in his shoes ( for the good things at least.  )

And there are a few others on the board who have the same ability & responsibility as he has.

To think that some who admits to being closed to listening is equivalent to these other people is , in my opinion, foolish.


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Why???? At 17 you should be growing naturally any way wait until you stop growing and you are at your natural weight and if you still not happy then do it don't start playing with your hormones to soon some of them have only just started working anyway youle mess yourself up in all ways, don't want to put a downer on you tho pal but thingk about wat you doing and like the lads on here have told you ya carnt go by wat you want to hear


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

*grabs popcorn - waiting for thread closure*

:whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some of you are not helpful with your 'fcuk off idiot' type posting.

Also I don't condone the responses advising him to take other products without the standard 'do not take steroids at your age' ending.

This forum does not condone children (under 18) taking steroids in any form and any posting that breaks that rule will result in a harsh treatment in moderation.

Nor does this forum condone rudeness just because you think you are right or in someway the OP deserves to be talked down to because of his age.

I would take heed of these rules when you post.

No more warnings.

OP you are too young to be using steroids and you are risking messing up your endocrine system for a long time.

If you want results I would stick to a natural test booster like TauroTest which is an excellent product and no harsh side effects.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There are some excellent replies with good information. That's the only reason this thread is open.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

agree with tinytom natural test boosters & a **** load of food would be the best thing for you at this time


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Gynosaur said:


> *grabs popcorn - waiting for thread closure*
> 
> :whistling:


here- steal this. I stole it from someone else.

threads like this are always interesting and it rarely has to do with the OP question.

this has morphed into a more important subject area.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Some of you are not helpful with your 'fcuk off idiot' type posting.
> 
> Also I don't condone the responses advising him to take other products without the standard 'do not take steroids at your age' ending.
> 
> ...


Do test boosters even aid in fat loss/muscle gain?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do test boosters even aid in fat loss/muscle gain?


i missed what gym and eating you have tried bro.....honestly give it a go first - i take gear now but was natty for about 12 odd years - I put 2 stone of muscle on in a year starting heavy training and eating a high (ish for my size) protein diet - give it a whirl for a year or 2 before gear, you might get a shock...loads of nice natty test kicking in to you now

spend your wonga on supps, food and a decent wee gym


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do test boosters even aid in fat loss/muscle gain?


If they raise testosterone levels then yes.

You are at an age where your body is determining your natural levels. By using artificial testosterone you are setting a benchmark that is unobtainable without synthetic testosterone. That is setting you up for a lifetime of gear use potentially to simply reach a level that normal guys would be at.

Not great.

I was in your situation at 17. I waited till I was 21 to do my first course but I did a sus and deca one. I read up on steroids loads before I used them.

I'm glad I waited as I gained another 2 stone natural from 17-20.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> If they raise testosterone levels then yes.
> 
> You are at an age where your body is determining your natural levels. By using artificial testosterone you are setting a benchmark that is unobtainable without synthetic testosterone. That is setting you up for a lifetime of gear use potentially to simply reach a level that normal guys would be at.
> 
> ...


Tbh i have no rush for steroids and i may think about taking steroids in another year or two.

If i did use test boosters though what sort of fat loss/muscle gains would you expect if i have clean diet and exercise 6times a week vigorously


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Hi, i'm to new these forums i WAS on bodybuilding forums, but got banned for asking about this...
> 
> I'm 16, (17 in 2months) and at the start of Feb i want to start using Anavar. Any ideas how long my cycle should last and how many mgs a day i should? I've also been doing p90x & insanity for about 9months now gained a **** ton of muscle compared to be before anyway... stats are 5'7, 157lbs and %11.3 body fat.
> 
> ...


Think less about steroids and more about boiled sweets.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Uriel said:


> i missed what gym and eating you have tried bro.....honestly give it a go first - i take gear now but was natty for about 12 odd years - I put 2 stone of muscle on in a year starting heavy training and eating a high (ish for my size) protein diet - give it a whirl for a year or 2 before gear, you might get a shock...loads of nice natty test kicking in to you now
> 
> spend your wonga on supps, food and a decent wee gym


****ing hell are you really Mr Olympia? :L


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ****ing hell are you really Mr Olympia? :L


its a pre selected forum title cause i'm fuking ace....Oh BTW (and this is off topic and personal)...........at 17 - your mum will be right up my street so get busy with the i-phone cam and when she bends over or dashes through the house in her panties....do me a few pics bro

ta


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

To the OP,

Take a look at the natural bodybuilders on Youtube, there very impressive and something you should attain to reach :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree with uriel, you will gain far more from a good weight gainer, creatine, food than you will from abit var, and your p90x is a very high cardio/strength endurance workout so not the best option if muscle gain is your main goal. But is very good for cardio fitness and strength endurance, I think insanity and p90 are great by the way, so call them bollox but I think there good workouts.

Also another workout I like is the 300 workout, if you google it or look on youtube, its the workout the actors of 300 were doing to get in shape for the film '300'. You basincly blast thru it as quick as you can, took me about 45mins at best, my pull up strength was poor, but in mens health magazine and websites, they say 1 of the actors got thru the whole 300reps in sumit like 19mins, that's something like 1rep every 3seconds which from all the exersises in that workout is fast!

Defo werth a look, it is just as intense as the workouts your doing but more weight orientated and also still great for cardio, had me fukd!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Some of you are not helpful with your 'fcuk off idiot' type posting.
> 
> Also I don't condone the responses advising him to take other products without the standard 'do not take steroids at your age' ending.
> 
> ...


I still think it is wrong of any of us to say 'if you're gonna ,then try .....'

surely if he took any one of these posts advising one thing over another etc and the sh1t hit the fan following a reaction or bsi(,sorry spell error lol)Bad gear ,then say The Sun got into,wtf would Ukm look like,not good imho.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> its a pre selected forum title cause i'm fuking ace....Oh BTW (and this is off topic and personal)...........at 17 - your mum will be right up my street so get busy with the i-phone cam and when she bends over or dashes through the house in her panties....do me a few pics bro
> 
> ta


Thats more like it


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't help but think that here is a guy who most likely would almost be completely ignored in the gym by the older athletes, now commanding the attention of his heroes on an internet forum. He is now working the members to try to get them to come up with a good cycle for him. As he has been told about other steroids, proper pct ( he was told about nolva and clomid ) , clearly didn't know much about anavar or anything else- despite reading alot and countless threads....

he didn't know how long his cycle should be, inspite of all that reading.

so if he didn't know how long, how did he know about his "PCT sorted out and everything"

it's seems apparent that his definition of " everything " may be " I did nothing "

and he merely continues to ask about what else.

he doesn't even have to use the search function .

I cna't help but think that we're just being run at with this thread of his.

and he's sitting back laughing his asre off.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also natty test boosters are a waste of cash, your age test is at its max anyway, you will get no benifit from natty test boosters,imo spend cash on:

Food

Weight gainers

Whey

GAKIC (google it)

Creatine+taurine+arganine.

ala (insulin mimicer good as an antioxidant and muscle fullness-volume)

That's all I think is werth the money as a natural maybe some bcaa's if you must.

You can buy cissusdrol which is good for size etc but not sure were that stands as natty or not?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Thats more like it


exactly.....if his mum was on pof a few months back he could have smelled the gear leaking out her when uncle uriel was visiting - then we could have hit the gym like wee boy and daddy pmsl....my oldest lad is 23


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

OP I was once in your situation, I started at 138lbs wanting to get big and all ripped. at 16/17 I was dead cert on these substances but I listened to the people who were older than me who said do natural training, eat lots, keep at it until you're older etc... I thought they were lying and were holding me back but no, they weren't, they were telling me the truth. Im not going to lie to you and say im big or amazing, Im only a measly 164/165lbs but that a whole 27lbs solid gain in muscle in less than 2 years! much more that what you would put on by using anavar or anything, without the cost or hassle of harming your body with drugs! do yourself a favour, get training heavy weight, get a plan sorted, diet correct and be better then the other 17 year old sted heads out there who think they are "well 'ard". If you want to use anything supplement based to help get yourself some Whey protein, creatine, multivitamins and if you wanna get big really fast (with a little fat) a weight gainer would be perfect AND safe.

Please listen to everyone here pal.

they know their stuff.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This isnt aimed at the OP but what pi*ses me right off is these little tw*ts who do decide to take gear then start playing up and start the old " its the steds, there messin my head up " crap......

even worse when its there parents at the sh*t end of it.....


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> This isnt aimed at the OP but what pi*ses me right off is these little tw*ts who do decide to take gear then start playing up and start the old " its the steds, there messin my head up " crap......
> 
> even worse when its there parents at the sh*t end of it.....


And then when BBC goes there and interviews the little [email protected] guess who's the culprit? THE FORUM! THEY ENCOURAGE THE USE OF ILLEGAL SUBSTANCES IN CHILDREN!!!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> exactly.....if his mum was on pof a few months back he could have smelled the gear leaking out her when uncle uriel was visiting - then we could have hit the gym like wee boy and daddy pmsl....my oldest lad is 23


Now this is proper creepy.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Uriel said:


> its a pre selected forum title cause i'm fuking ace....Oh BTW (and this is off topic and personal)...........at 17 - your mum will be right up my street so get busy with the i-phone cam and when she bends over or dashes through the house in her panties....do me a few pics bro
> 
> ta


hahaha


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TBH I would hope my kids would never be wanting to do this at the OP's age but if they were hell bent on doing it anyway, I would prefer they at least had the sense to furnish themselves with enough knowledge so they could do it safely as possible. So I think the OP deserves a bit of credit for at least attempting to research and gain advise from experienced people rather than just jumping into it, which is more than can be said for plenty of people far older.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ewen said:


> i too dropped my first dbol at 15 .


the op should read this and take into deep consideration how you turned out and put the steroids away and go back on his playstation! :rolleye:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Just to give you an example I ran SD last year at 24 years old at the recommended dosage and bearing in mind I am 6'5 and weigh 270lbs it had some bad sides that came with it so imagine what it will be like for you and you are literally half my size.
> 
> I am about to run Anavar @ 100mg but I am looking to cut. You will enjoy strength gains but that's about it- I am running to preserve muscle mass in a calorie deficit. Plus *Anavar is EXPENSIVE*- much better to spend that money on quality food and protein mate.
> 
> It's no coincidence a lot of people have a negative view on this topic- I would heed their advice I really would.


That is true! when i ran my first cycle of test E and anavar, the cash i spent was phenomenal, and that was just for the anavar, but worth it! if you want strength gains and size, EAT REST TRAIN! I found that using a pre workout supplement also gave me a good strength edge in the gym, it helped me break small, silly little things, like breaking from a 120kg bench press up to a 122kg bench press, all these little things mount up, and in the end, you'll be happy, dont do steroids yet, they're expensive, and if you dont know how to control them, you'll regret it, alot...


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

RIP:rolleyes:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I agree with uriel, you will gain far more from a good weight gainer, creatine, food than you will from abit var, and your p90x is a very high cardio/strength endurance workout so not the best option if muscle gain is your main goal. But is very good for cardio fitness and strength endurance, I think insanity and p90 are great by the way, so call them bollox but I think there good workouts.
> 
> Also another workout I like is the 300 workout, if you google it or look on youtube, its the workout the actors of 300 were doing to get in shape for the film '300'. You basincly blast thru it as quick as you can, took me about 45mins at best, my pull up strength was poor, but in mens health magazine and websites, they say 1 of the actors got thru the whole 300reps in sumit like 19mins, that's something like 1rep every 3seconds which from all the exersises in that workout is fast!
> 
> Defo werth a look, it is just as intense as the workouts your doing but more weight orientated and also still great for cardio, had me fukd!


i will deffo take a look ty


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a few guys on the high school rugby team who took dbol...

I was bigger then and still am doing it natural...

Like a boss:cool:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i walked into my first gym at age 16, and i weighed 9 stone

by the time i walked out of that gym 2 weeks later, i weighed 8 stone 6 lbs.

some **** locked me in the broom cupboard for 2 weeks....lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I remember a young man coming here for advice on steroids, he would not compromise and took dbol against the suggestions of others.

He decided to take anyway, and got gyno and damn bad gyno at that.

Poor guy was a mess due to having a pretty nice build but a pea size lump under the nipple.

So, had I known he would have taken it against my suggestions, I could have helped him avoid the gyno, but he pulled off the board, took it anyway.

So, we have a catch 22 here, if we dissuade someone from taking steroids at a young age then all is good, if someone decides to take them anyway they run the risk of the associated sides that comes with its use, and we could have helped.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like he could use a little help with his diet :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/207549-8-10lbs-muscle-6month-possible.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I remember a young man coming here for advice on steroids, he would not compromise and took dbol against the suggestions of others.
> 
> He decided to take anyway, and got gyno and damn bad gyno at that.
> 
> ...


the fact that he got gyno due to something he did, when all the information was here on how to prevent that from happening is HIS ISSUE.

not anyone else's.

there is a minimal catch 22 here.

unless someone wishes to take on their shoulders, the misdeeds of others, when they were told not to do it.

there are numerous threads on here on how to deal with these things- and then there are other boards and then google and whatever else.

In this case, it is no one's fault other than the person who did it.

what you may be doing in that case is taking blame for something that you could have fixed, when the onus was on him to look things up, look into it , research and study and all that..

"....I have researched tons and read countless threads..." is the universal theme among these lads.

yet they have done absolutely nothing.

his not taking the least precaution is a pretty good indication that it was bound to happen, regardless of your or anyone's intervention.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dominimo said:


> the fact that he got gyno due to something he did, when all the information was here on how to prevent that from happening is HIS ISSUE.
> 
> not anyone else's.
> 
> ...


I do hear you but the fact the lad asked a question about him doing it means the search feature wont get used.

Had I known the guy would have taken no matter what, I would have suggested nolva to him right off the bat.

Once he did not get the answer for help he was looking for, he looked no further and marched to the beat of his own drum.

In a society of microwave meals, information at the snap of you hands (internet), I want it now, this is likely an option.

But, muscle takes years to build, it is not an overnight thing even with steroids.

I know guys that use gear, once they come off they quit training (never really understood the logic in that one).

Most of the guys that do these threads want it now, the muscle, the information, and patience is not in their vocabulary.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks like he could use a little help with his diet :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/207549-8-10lbs-muscle-6month-possible.html


@ OP


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

and here we are...10 pages on...

he wanted a cycle written up for him.

umpteen posts later... we're still here, debating the merits of writting up a cycle for an underage kid who doesn't know how long his cycle should be or how many mg/day he should take.

yet he insists that he has studied lots and researched it tons , reading countless threads.

it should be obvious that he hasn't read a lick of anything anywhere- just posting hoping someone will bite and write him up a cycle..

for a 16 year old.

he doesn't know what to take , how much to take, or how long to take.

all he had to do is type in anavar on any forum, let along ukm.. and he would have been able to figure it out for himself- with no other involvement

and then points out that he will ignore all those who tell him to wait.

10 pages.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I do hear you but the fact the lad asked a question about him doing it means the search feature wont get used.
> 
> Had I known the guy would have taken no matter what, I would have suggested nolva to him right off the bat.
> 
> ...


preaching to the choir Scott.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

he already admitted that he read countless threads and came to the conclusion that anavar was the best... ( based upon countless threads saying anavar was the best ...)

so somewhere in those threads, someone must have posted up their dosage and the duration and someone somewhere in those countless threads must have written up something about ancillaries and other supplements.

but no..... nothing...

he wants someone else to write up, for a 16 year old ( 2 months to go to hit 17 no less ) , a steroid cycle.

and comes up with 11.3 % bodyfat, probably from the bio static analysis or his mother's bathroom scale.

he states that he did the research did the reading but apparently got nothing from it.

this stinks like a set up or something as otherwise, I'd have to conclude that the Darwin principle is at work with this one.

I do not hold myself accountable for the actions of anyone who , when told to research and /or not to do something, goes ahead and does it, regardless of having it all explained to him.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> the op should read this and take into deep consideration how you turned out and put the steroids away and go back on his playstation! :rolleye:


Exactly lol


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

to be fair to the OP he has now said that he is in no hurry to take steroids and now has a new post in the gaining weight section.

So hopefully he has taken the advice and is going to carry on natty for at least another year or two.


----------

